# Scott's of Greenock



## cunamara (Aug 9, 2005)

The Mclean Museum in Greenock will be recognizing the 300th anniversary of Scott's Shipbuilding. As an ex employee I am trying to find a picture of the M.V. Crystal Cube, first bulk raw sugar ship ever built. Ship was built about 1955 for Sugar line Ltd. Anybody remember her ??


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships Ci/slides/Crystal Cube-01.html
Ray


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Now that is a great ships name - extremely whimsical(Thumb)


----------



## cunamara (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks, Ray, exactly what i wanted


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

I did see a few of her sisters at Tate and Lyles factory at Silvertown,London.
Here is a cross section diagram plus photo and details from
MERCHANT SHIPS-World Built 1956 ed for ships completed in 1955.
Best Wishes scorcher.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Worked on both Crystal Jewel & Crown in build at Smiths '56/57


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

*Scotts'*

Hello Cunamara
As an ex Scotts' eng. app. would be interested in having details, dates etc of any exhibition. I have a fair number of photos of Scotts' built ships. Would be ever so chuffed if they put up my painting of HMS Loyal that I gifted to the Museum some years ago. 
regards,
Jim


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

*Crystal Cube*



cunamara said:


> The Mclean Museum in Greenock will be recognizing the 300th anniversary of Scott's Shipbuilding. As an ex employee I am trying to find a picture of the M.V. Crystal Cube, first bulk raw sugar ship ever built. Ship was built about 1955 for Sugar line Ltd. Anybody remember her ??


Hi There.
If you click onto SS STEAMSHIPS then onto
"Cs",you will find a nice photo of the Crystal
Cube.I hope that this is of use to you.Does
this Museum by any chance have photo's 
of the SS BOLBEC owned by Harris Bros of
Swansea & Greenock,I was on her way back
in the "50s".I have a couple of photo's,but
what do they say,"the more the merrier".

David Williams(R583900)


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

David Williams said:


> Hi There.
> If you click onto SS STEAMSHIPS then onto
> "Cs",you will find a nice photo of the Crystal
> Cube.I hope that this is of use to you.Does
> ...


I take it this is your vessel?

BOLBEC
O.N. 142265. 1,345g. 806n. 230.0 x35.8 x15.5 feet
T.3-cyl. (18”, 27½” & 45” x 27”) engine made by Ross & Duncan Ltd, Glasgow. 142 NHP.
24.9.1918: Launched as ARDGIRVAN by Campbeltown Shipbuilding Company, Campbeltown (Yard No. 108), for Ard Coasters Ltd, (Lang & Fulton Ltd, managers). 
10.1918: Completed. 
1918: Sold to the Steamship Ardgartan Company, (same managers). 
1919: Sold to European Gas Company (H. A. Brightman, managers), London, and renamed BOLBEC. 
1926: Sold to Harries Brothers & Company Ltd., Swansea. 
18.1.1958: Delivered for demolition in Holland.


----------



## cunamara (Aug 9, 2005)

This is the website for the McLean Museum. The contact person is Vincent Gillen
http://www.inverclyde.gov.uk/community-life-and-leisure/mclean-museum-and-art-gallery/
japottinger should contact them and remind them of his donation of the painting of HMS Loyal.
I did not start in Scott's until 1959, but I always liked the look of the CRYSTAL CUBE


----------



## cunamara (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## cunamara (Aug 9, 2005)

http://sites.google.com/site/inverclydeshipbuilding/home/inverclyde-shipyards/scotts
This is another site with info about Scott's where people can contribute their stories.


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

*Bolbec*



BillH said:


> I take it this is your vessel?
> 
> BOLBEC
> O.N. 142265. 1,345g. 806n. 230.0 x35.8 x15.5 feet
> ...


Hi Bill.
Thanks for taking an interest,yes thats her alright.I have
this information already,and I also have two different photo's,
but I am trying to build my scrapbook up,and I would like a
couple more of the Bolbec if at all possible.
Many thanks once again.

David Williams(R583900)


----------



## Racon (Jun 8, 2011)

cunamara said:


> The Mclean Museum in Greenock will be recognizing the 300th anniversary of Scott's Shipbuilding. As an ex employee I am trying to find a picture of the M.V. Crystal Cube, first bulk raw sugar ship ever built. Ship was built about 1955 for Sugar line Ltd. Anybody remember her ??


Hi, I was the Radio Officer on the Crystal Cube in 1964. I have a very nice aerial photograph of the ship taken in the Welland canal (Canadian great lakes near Niagara falls). If you are still looking for a photo of the Crystal Cube you would be welcome to it. Good luck.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Some more memories of Scott's.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

Racon said:


> Hi, I was the Radio Officer on the Crystal Cube in 1964. I have a very nice aerial photograph of the ship taken in the Welland canal (Canadian great lakes near Niagara falls). If you are still looking for a photo of the Crystal Cube you would be welcome to it. Good luck.
> e mail [email protected]


racon, not good policy to put your email address on open forum, could attract lots of spam

best regards


----------



## Racon (Jun 8, 2011)

joebuckham said:


> racon, not good policy to put your email address on open forum, could attract lots of spam
> 
> best regards


Thanks Joe I will remember that


----------

